# Sewer Pipe Connecting



## Carbonunit (Aug 17, 2021)

I have a 2018 Cherokee Grey Wolf 29qb. I want to connect my sewer discharge to a solid 3" Sewer pipe that goes into a Septic System
I am looking for suggestions and recommendations for a coupling ( flexible?) to connect the two together.
Thoughts....


----------

